# DETOXIFICATION - Lemons/Limes, Maple Syrup, Water and Paprika



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

My friend is on the "lemonade" detoxification program and she has shed 60 pounds in about 39 days and all of her IBS symptoms are gone. This is the detox program. I plan to start it tomorrow.HOW OFTEN?Follow the diet for a minimum of 10 days or more-up to 40 days and beyond may be safely followed for extremely serious cases. The diet has all the nutrition needed during this time. Three to four times a year will do wonders for keeping the body in a normal healthy condition. The diet may be undertaken more frequently for serious conditions.HOW TO MAKE IT?2 Tablespoons lemon or lime juice (approx. Â½ lemon)2 Tablespoons genuine maple syrup (Not maple flavored sugar syrup)1/10 Teaspoon cayenne pepper (red pepper) or to tasteWater, medium hotCombine the juice, maple syrup, and cayenne pepper in a 10 oz glass and fill with medium hot water. (Cold water may be used if preferred.)Use fresh (organic) lemons or limes only, never canned lemon or lime juice nor frozen lemonade or frozen juice.She has bad constipation, diahrrea, nauseau, gas, acid reflux (just like all of us). She started the detox about 1.5 months ago and has literally shed like 60 pounds and she feels really good. Starting tomorrow she begins to add foods (veggie/fruit/fish) only back into her diet.Has anybody else heard about this detox regime?Thanks,Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

Your friend has been 1.5 months on nothing but that recipe you gave? Ewwww, don't know about that. Isn't she craving a big ole cheeseburger? Hahaha, just kidding. I suppose that concotion diminishes the appetite, huh? Is there a website for this detoxification? Thanks.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hmmm! what does this taste like? im not sure id try it, im not knocking it, each to there own.I have never heard of it, does it really make you lose weight? mind you i could do with losing a few stones.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:The diet has all the nutrition needed during this time. Three to four times a year will do wonders for keeping the body in a normal healthy condition. The diet may be undertaken more frequently for serious conditions


Is this a joke? This is one very unhealthy diet and to use as a "treatment" for "serious condition" is just *bad advice*


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

NO JOKEHere is where I obtained the information that she told me abouthttp://www.healingcancernaturally.com/mast...onade-diet.html


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

One more thing.Robin from Howard Stern's talk radio has been on this detoxification program. I guess she loves it.Chris


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I've peeked my curiousity big time. Now, I'm really looking into detoxification programs. I've done a fiber colon cleanse but here is another website that is interesting to read.http://www.detoxification.ws/


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:'ve peeked my curiousity big time. Now, I'm really looking into detoxification programs


All these diets *cause* toxification, the exact opposite of what they purport to do it. False:


> quote:http://www.detoxification.ws/


True: http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/detox.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

This is my goal for the rest of 2005 - to see Flux write one upbeat, positive thing!!!Sue


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

to you know who


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

#### who knows, at this point I'll try anything. I'm desperate to make my ailments go away. I'm going to try the fast and keep an online Blog about my experience. If anything, it'll be nice to give my bowels a break.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

A day of this and I'm DONE. I feel ill. I don't think the lemons liked me. FLUX I think you are right. I think I better not fast. I dont' know how my friend did this for so many days. It's made me nauseated (sp) and it feels like I have a migraine and it's just wrong.However, I haven't smoked since last night at 6 p.m. So, my quitting smoking is going fine. I've noticed something. My stomach has not had one cramp in it except the nausea brought on by the lemonade. I wonder if smoking has been causing my IBS symptoms.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It certainly contributed GREATLY to mine. (The first 3 attacks each came immediately after having a cigarette one morning at work.) Unfortunately, quitting didn't stop it for me.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Lemons are very acidy and will cause stomach upset. A few years ago a friend of mine told me that drinking water w/a lemon in it will help you lose weight b/c it is a diuretic. Well I drank 8-10 glasses per day for a few weeks and let me tell you how bad my stomach got. It was horrible. D and cramping. I haven't had lemon anything since. But you don't know how something is going to effect you unless you try. Sorry you had to go through that to find out.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Your friend should also have warned you about some of the dizzying effects of detoxification. As the stored toxins get released into your system it is normal to feel rotten. The worst of that usually passes within a couple of days to the first week.Well, here's hoping that not smoking anymore will be enough.Mark


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Overitnow,Have you done a fast before? If so what were your symptoms? I had severe nausea only a few hours into it.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Your friend should also have warned you about some of the dizzying effects of detoxification. As the stored toxins get released into your system it is normal to feel rotten.


*False* The body does not normally store toxins. Fasting is what allows toxins to accumulate. The body is normally building and destroying itself (metabolism). That produces toxins. The liver and the kidneys work together to flush out these toxins. They need outside water to do so. If you stop drinking as part of a fast, there is no way to flush these toxins out of the system.In addition, fasting causes the body's metabolism to change given that is no longer receiving energy from outside nutrients (fats, carbohydrates, and proteins). This change produces more toxins (ketosis) than ordinary metabolism.


> quote: I don't think the lemons liked me. FLUX I think you are right. I think I better not fast.


However, I don't believe what you experiencing was caused by this. It takes time for the body to switch gears and produces more toxins. I'm not sure what caused what you experienced. For one thing, it could have been an idiosyncratic reaction. For another, it could be psychological. People may be taught to believe that skipping a meal should make one feel ill and it then does.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have done a liver cleansing fast in the past which was not as restrictive as yours. It was done as part of a treatment for eczema. I did not throw up but felt very spaced out and just plain sh*tty for the first few days. My d carried on unabated, although it was more just bile until I began eating, again. Then I was 2 weeks of rice and overcooked veggies with lots of water. I lost weight and stopped snoring (I have apnea) and the eczema improved, until I got back to my rotten diet, again. I often think I should do one again; but I am lazy about stuff like that. I have friends who do cleanses annually. Their reactions are much the same as mine were. Like I mentioned elsewhere, I have heard of the lemon/maple syrup/cayenne blend before.Mark


----------



## 19551 (Apr 10, 2005)

I suffer from IBS and since I've had to cut out almost everything from my diet I find myself drinking this "detox" diet minus the syrup and pepper. Although a while back before suffering from IBS and I was over weight I tried that diet for one day, it tasted too much like lemonade for me. I stopped it but now that Im suffering through IBS symptoms I've lost weight and I drink lemon-juice water almost everyday.I've read how some people don't like lemon juice water because it hurts them however I've had no issues with it.Any diet which makes you only drink liquid isn't that great idea of a diet.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I have done a liver cleansing fast


The only way a liver could be "dirty" is for it to be sick: fatty liver, cirrhotic liver, or fibrotic liver something happens after years of significant alcoholic drinking or hepatitis. The only way to "cleanse" it is to replace it.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I think I got sick yesterday because I took a bunch of vitamins on an empty stomach using only the lemonade mixture. This did not sit right w/ me. Yes, when I do not eat I feel sick.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Flux, there is a Naturopathic doctor in Vancouver named Hal Brown. Go bother him. He has studied medicine, traditional North American as well as Chinese, and has information that I, and other normal shlubs, are not privy to. He called it a liver cleanse...I call it a liver cleanse.Now go away.Mark


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

> quote:I took a bunch of vitamins on an empty stomach


That will set your gut off for sure, combine perhaps with irritablity from not smoking.Your friend might have gotten relief from IBS by weight loss and feeling better and more positive about herself and not so much any effects from detox on that diet.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:He has studied medicine, traditional North American


No, he hasn't.http://www.drhalbrown.com/


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Flux and overitnow,Whats up with the two of you? I am one of the newer ones on this board and it seems that there is something between the two of you. Its great that both of you are so knowledgeabe. I hope whatever it is that you 2 can come to terms. I have to say its seems like battle of who's right. Am I wrong????


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

PEACE LOVE AND BOWEL HARMONY.I just wanted to try something, anything to make myself get rid of the symptoms.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Graduate of the Ontario College of Naturopathic Medicine, Toronto, Ontario, 1989 (N.D.)Graduate of the International College of Traditional Chinese Medicine, 1993, Vancouver, acupuncturist (R.Ac)Having recovered from this, I always try to be encouraging; but I find most of flux's posts just plain insulting. I am not "knowledgeable," just experienced in healing myself. It's not a case of proving who is right, it's a case of sharing information of which flux does not approve or agree. I have been able to supplement my health back from the brink without the aid of doctor's prescriptions--this includes narcoleptic driving, chronic diarrhea and acid reflux, high cholesterol and blood pressure, smoker's impotence, and an arthritic hip. These improvements have allowed me to rediscover a regular exercise program which has taken my body fat levels from obese to fit and eliminated the need for chiropractic adjustments to my lower back, all since the age of 50. (Prior to that, I was not at all sure how much longer I would be alive.)Given the amount of misery that we all have gone through (or are going through), the amount of medicine that is taken without really working, and the transforming success that I have experienced, someone ought to speak up for the body's ability to heal itself. Mark


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Well said Mark.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Mark,It sounds like you have been thru alot. I do see your point w/the negative posts. Whats important here is that we all help each other thru our IBS journey. I have read alot of your other responses and they were very encouraging. Have a great IBS free day!


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

sickofsick you need to find some patience and a way to keep yourself busy so you stop worrying and thinking so much. It's hard when you are sick but it seems like you are looking for a quickt fix and there aren't any. You say you sit for hours at the computer and look up different diseases and illnesses and then work yourself up because you think you have them. You need to shut your computer off and find another hobby for a little while. I looked at this diet when you posted it and thought it was ridiculous. There is no way you are getting the right nutrients. There are so many gimicks out there you have to be very careful.The only way you are going to loose weight is to eat healthy and exercise. Exercise might be a good thing for you to eat up some of your time that you spend on the computer. It will be good for your weight and also make you feel better mentally and help you to stop smoking.I don't mean to sound nasty I am just giving you the advice that I think will help you. Have a good weekend.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

well said mark flux IS a know all, well he thinks he is,let people make up there own minds, if people have a genuine need to try something then i guess its up to them.. theres too many "quotes" on here and i for one cant stand that it gets right on my t*** . apologies in advance for anyone i offend but a spade is a spade and there should be more honesty, not bull s*******


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Cathy 1 you couldn't be more right. I'm a mess, I don't deny that but at least I can post here and fill okay about anything I say.


----------

